# Looking for Part-time Coding Job



## kiawilson33 (Apr 8, 2012)

KiaWilson
 100 E. Glenolden  Ave. Apt K-1
Glenolden, PA 19036
(267) 979-1685

OBJECTIVE: To secure a position utilizing my experience and skills, while allowing room for growth and advancement.

Employment
05/03- Present  	Pennsylvania Hospital 			Philadelphia, PA
Central Processing Technician
Process medical instruments by cleaning, assemble, sterilization.  Test medical  equipment, prepare case carts for medical procedures for the next busy day. Communicate with operating rooms to ensure accuracy, and punctuality, and attend to phone calls from the Operating rooms  and Labor and Delivery departments. Alex Gold (computer program).I am also on Shared Governorence Committee, PMLF-PIIA (Penn Medicine Leadership Forum-Performance Improvement in Action.   


09/94- 09/03		Temple University				Philadelphia, PA
Undergraduate Admissions Office / Processing Clerk
Duties include data processing of application material, maintained students files, answer inquiries with regard to application process, scheduling appointments, prepare mailings and follow-ups to mailings, inventory, computer skills answer phones, work with the public. 


02/93 - 09-94		Temple University				Philadelphia, PA
Student Financial Service Operator
Assist students with billing and customer service questions, answer phones and returned calls, processed third-party billing , and mail.

Qualifications
Customer Service skills, Computer (micro soft 2000, excel, inventory , spread sheets, word perfect) , Electronic mail, Schedule appointments, data entry, faxing.

Education

09/10-03/12		Drexel University				Philadelphia, PA
Medical Coding and Billing Course

09/02- 02/03		University of Pennsylvania Hospital	Philadelphia, PA
Central Processing Technician Course

01/95- 05/97		Temple University				Philadelphia, PA
 Elementary Education/ Business Management Minor

			REFERENCES FURNISHED UPON  REQUEST


----------



## Jdoles (Aug 14, 2012)

*Are you still looking?*

I have a "per diem" position available. If you're interested please resume to mokoro@hcrs-inc.com or call at 301-497-1187.


----------

